# Smegma Pearls... Just to Make Sure I have it Right



## Lara vanAEsir




----------



## Yoshua

do nuttin if he has them, they are liquid, not sure what you mean by 'pearls' they should be the similar texture as your own smegma. if you dont bathe for a day or 2, you know that natural 'liquid' substance that will appear on your labia? the milky substance that isnt liquid but isnt quite lotion?

It is very similar to that substance, and is is natural. may smell funky after a while but it is normal. just bathe him normally.

someone may come in and be more descriptive than this.


----------



## Gatsby

I do not think they are related to smegma. They are pearly penile papules. I believe the exact cause is unknown. I have never actually had smegma, but for a while I had a few papules.


----------



## Galatea

I thought they were clumps of dead cells and smegma produced when the foreskin is naturally separating from the glans. Then can be seen and maybe felt under the skin and will work themselves out. Don't dig for them and leave them alone.


----------



## minkajane

Smegma pearls are different than pearly penile papules. The papules are attached to the penis itself and cannot be washed away. They can happen regarless of circ status. Smegma pearls occur when the foreskin begins to separate from the glans, leaving a pocket where smegma accumulates. My son has one right now. It looks like a little white lump under the skin. It doesn't hurt and it feels firm and moves a bit if you touch it. As the foreskin continues to separate, the pearl will come out on its own. If you see it, you can just wipe it away.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

Smegma pearls form under the foreskin they r little balls ranging in size from super tiny to about the size of a BB. They are not hard generally they have the consisitency of flour with a bit of water added and they can be squished very easy. If u see or feel one under the foreskin u do nothing it will eventually work its way out. If a man dosnt wash for few days the smegma builds up and it can form pearls but I think the majority of them r found under the foreskins of boys that r just starting to become retractable. A papule is inside the skin itself not just under it. Looks kinda like a blister.

Links to both Pearls

Quote:

Infant Smegma: Skin cells from the glans of the penis and the inner foreskin are shed throughout life. This is especially true in childhood; natural skin shedding serves to separate the foreskin from the glans. Since this shedding takes place in a relatively closed space - with the foreskin covering the glans - the shed skin cells cannot escape in the usual manner. They escape by working their way to the tip of the foreskin. These escaping discarded skin cells constitute infant smegma, which may appear as white ``pearls'' under the skin.
Pearls

Quote:

What is smegma?
When the foreskin separates from the glans, skin cells are shed. This begins in childhood and continues through the teen years. New skin cells regularly replace the ones that are shed. Since this shedding takes place in a closed space - with the foreskin covering the glans - the shed skin cells may look like whitish lumps, resembling pearls, under the foreskin. These whitish lumps are called smegma. Specialized glands, called Tyson's Glands, located under the foreskin are largely inactive in childhood. At puberty, Tyson's Glands produce an oily substance, which when mixed with skin cells, make up adult smegma. Adult smegma serves as a protective lubricator for the glans.
Found this picture of smegma on adult penis u can see how it looks and how it might form a ball LinkHere is another one Link I swear i think I saw a picture once on the web of a baby with a smegma pearl but now I cant find it at all.

Papules Here is a picture of papules. PICTURE OF A ACTUAL PENIS


----------



## Stardust27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MRDCatLvr*
I swear i think I saw a picture once on the web of a baby with a smegma pearl but now I cant find it at all.

It was probably this one (scroll down to figure 2):
http://www.cirp.org/library/hygiene/camille1/

Stardust

PS: Oh yeah, pictures of ACTUAL PENISES there, too.


----------



## Lula's Mom

: to MRD's post.







Leave smegma pearls alone; I know they can get quite large sometimes, but they are completely harmless and will work themselves out as separation proceeds.


----------



## Microsoap

lol Okay, I'll be totally honest here-- smegma kind of puts me off. I know, I know... it's TOTALLY NORMAL and HEALTHY and I agree 100%, but it kind of makes me feel... well, grossed out. I, like you, see beauty in the intact penis and don't get it and in fact get infuriated when people call _that_ gross. Do you think I still have a little ways to go?









I'll be revealing here-- I'm a exhilarated 30-year-old intact male w/ never a problem my entire life. I also never had smegma.

Thanks, and I'm looking forward to _any_ response you may have.


----------



## Lula's Mom

Well, it's dead skin cells! I can see why you are not in love with it. I don't particularly like to see dandruff, which is also dead skin cells sloughing off! So I don't think it's anything we have to like or think is attractive at all. I don't want to see it or taste it (that goes for my own and my partner's smegma!) I just like clean smelling bodies, which perhaps might not be all that natural.. but it doesn't mean I hate smegma. I am happy the skin has this system of renewing itself. I just want to wash it off, that's all.


----------



## Lara vanAEsir




----------



## Lula's Mom

That is not a smegma pearl, it's a cyst. That's why it inside the skin, not between the foreskin and glans. You are correct in your thinking, it's just that that is not an example of a smegma pearl.


----------



## eightyferrettoes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsoap*
I'll be revealing here-- I'm a exhilarated 30-year-old intact male w/ never a problem my entire life. I also never had smegma.

Thanks, and I'm looking forward to _any_ response you may have.









Hey, I'm an intact woman who doesn't find smegma all that attractive, either, and I find that I produce a LOT of it during pregnancy, though not so much at other times.

TMI for ya?









Thank heaven for reliable running water, is all I have to say.







I don't think you have to love smegma to be an advocate for intact genetalia.


----------



## trmpetplaya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsoap*
lol Okay, I'll be totally honest here-- smegma kind of puts me off. I know, I know... it's TOTALLY NORMAL and HEALTHY and I agree 100%, but it kind of makes me feel... well, grossed out. I, like you, see beauty in the intact penis and don't get it and in fact get infuriated when people call _that_ gross. Do you think I still have a little ways to go?









I'll be revealing here-- I'm a exhilarated 30-year-old intact male w/ never a problem my entire life. I also never had smegma.

Thanks, and I'm looking forward to _any_ response you may have.

Those pictures of smegma were WAY more than I have ever seen in real life... Dh keeps himself quite clean and so do I. I would be so grossed out if dh didn't bathe for like 2 weeks and accumulated THAT MUCH of it. But it's dead skin (as has been mentioned) and isn't meant to stick around. It's supposed to be washed off. I think that's why people are put off by it. Just like the other waste products our bodies produce. Though people did used to drink urine... and some probably still do, I am quite put off by the idea.

love and peace.


----------



## LadyMarmalade

Here's another pic ... with another warning that it shows an actual penis.

http://www.circumstitions.com/Images...ary/smegma.jpg


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stardust27*
It was probably this one (scroll down to figure 2):
http://www.cirp.org/library/hygiene/camille1/

Stardust

PS: Oh yeah, pictures of ACTUAL PENISES there, too.










That is the one I remember seeing wasnt of a pearl tho it was a papule.


----------

